# Superworms vs Mealworms



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

I just read about the nutritional value of superworms vs mealworms while browsing for how long does a mealworm go through the pupa stage (I'm panicking already. I might run out of mealworms if they all turn into pupa at the same time).
Superworms: 17.4% Protein, 10.8% Calcium, 16% Fat and Fiber 2.60%
Mealworms: 20.27% Protein, 3.2% Calcium, 13%Fat and 1.73%

I'm trying to get my hedgie, Nala, to gain some weight since she had an episode of constipation and lost a lot of weight (she had this hourglass figure after suffering from constipation). I'm pondering on whether or not give her superworms for now as treats or mealworms to gain some weight. I'm afraid I might give her too much protein or too much fat or are the numbers just okay? Also how much mealworms or superworms should I give her every night or in a week?

Also, can superworms cause constipation? I remember that the only thing I did differently before she had it was that I gave her 3 superworms that night, didn't do any changes in her diet, and on the next two days, she didn't eat and poop(gave her mealworms on the third day because I knew she needed something on her tummy and it was the only thing she was eager to chew on that time).


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It is extremely hard to 'overdose' on live insects as it's their number one food source in the wild. If you need to fatten her up a bit, I suggest feeding wax worms and a food with a higher fat percentage. Superworms and mealworms are fine too. You can feed mealworm pupae as well as the beetles so don't worry about them developing.


----------



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

I was wondering if I could give the beetles to them once I'm overrun with black beetles. Thanks! I guess I should just watch out for speed munching on these since the last time I gave her 3 mealies in a bowl, she vomitted later on.


----------

